# Potassium chloride, what is it, etc.?



## callie2993 (Sep 6, 2012)

I saw a recipe for a chicken marinate using potassium chloride. I do not know what this is or where to buy it. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 6, 2012)

It is used as a salt substitute.  

Morton salt used to sell it as a salt substitute.

Read the ingredients in the salt substitutes in your local market and you will probably find it.


----------



## callie2993 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you Aunt Bea. I will look for it at Krogers tomorrow !


----------



## jennyema (Sep 6, 2012)

Potassium chloride is usually used in cooking a salt substitute when people can't have sodium.

Personally, I think it tastes nasty.

If you don't have issues with sodium you should probably choose a different recipe.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 6, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Potassium chloride is usually used in cooking a salt substitute when people can't have sodium.
> 
> Personally, I think it tastes nasty.
> 
> If you don't have issues with sodium you should probably choose a different recipe.


  I agree...it's pretty bad. I'd rather have no salt than use that stuff.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 6, 2012)

It's also used in Low Sodium V-8, which I really like.  I find it tolerable on its own, though sea salt tastes better.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 6, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> It's also used in Low Sodium V-8, which I really like.  I find it tolerable on its own, though sea salt tastes better.



Any NaCl salt tastes better.

I have a feeling OP got a recipe from a friend or something random and isn't strictly avoiding sodium.  Most people on a severely sodium restricted diet know all about KCl.

It tastes so bad to me that I'd probably go salt less rather than use it.

And you have totally explained why low sodium V8 tastes like crap (SORRY DAWG, but I hate it).  I should have checked the label.  I assumed they just cut down on NaCl.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 6, 2012)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Any NaCl salt tastes better.
> 
> I have a feeling OP got a recipe from a friend or something random and isn't strictly avoiding sodium.  Most people on a severely sodium restricted diet know all about KCl.
> 
> ...



Heh.  I remember the NO sodium V-8.  While I've never tasted actual crap AFAIK, this would have been the closest thing to it I could imagine.  Other than brussels sprouts, but that's a whole 'nother subject...

I would agree, unless the OP has HBP or other health issues, the real deal is much tastier.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 6, 2012)

I wish they had no sodium.

They are idiots.  They ether have the full-on stroke sodium or the crappy lo-sodium version.

Why not a no sodium ?

Cheaper for them, right?

AND BY THE WAY, YOUR BEAGLE IS MORE THAN ADOREABLE!!!    I want to steal her/him !!  But I won't....


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 6, 2012)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I wish they had no sodium.
> 
> They are idiots.  They ether have the full-on stroke sodium or the crappy lo-sodium version.
> 
> ...



  Thanks!  She would give you a kiss, and she agrees, she doesn't care for V-8 in any form, potassium chloride either, unless it's mixed with meat.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 6, 2012)

Umm... We treat beagles like royalty and have meaty snacks...


Seriously, we have love two dear beagle dogs as well as some greyhounds and the wiener dog in my avatar (the worlds  #1 piece of work, I tell you).

Now we pamper a spaniel ... But if your beagle passed by...... My elderly mother points out children in the mall or food store that she'd "kidnap". ... Your beagler is just that ADOREABLE.

Don't worry!  IJK......


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 6, 2012)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Umm... We treat beagles like royalty and have meaty snacks...
> 
> Seriously, we have love two dear beagle dogs as well as some greyhounds and the wiener dog in my avatar (the worlds  #1 piece of work, I tell you).
> 
> ...


----------



## taxlady (Sep 6, 2012)

jennyema said:


> I wish they had no sodium.
> 
> They are idiots.  They ether have the full-on stroke sodium or the crappy lo-sodium version.
> 
> ...


I have the same gripe about sugar.


----------

